# chagrin tomorrow anyone?



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone looking for a fishing buddy tomorrow? I'm going to be on the Chagrin most likely all day.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

hope your having luck....nice and windy and cold this morn.....i went yesterday and 4 of us got 6....lost 3....highlight was my sister who never caught one....she got 2.....


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm thinking about hitting the north reservation around rogers or the chagrin river park early around 10.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heard on the radio this morning that there were alot of silver fish at Daniels.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah mostly above the dam


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Chag has alot of slush ice goin down it today. Should clear up a bit in the afternoon.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Get to it while you can. The fishing on the Chagrin was hot yesterday.


----------



## gamefish27 (Dec 3, 2012)

yea conditions werent great today pulled 1 out of gilson the slush was just loose enough to get a diecent drift.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Tomorrow? Seriously? Check the forecast lately?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jignmaggot (Oct 17, 2012)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Tomorrow? Seriously? Check the forecast lately?
> Man, a simple hey the rivers are slushing up would suffice.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Managed a couple yesterday when the slush died down a bit. Had most spots to myself. All the fish were fresh, hair and marabou jigs did the trick.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody go to chagrin river park on reeves rd lately?


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Bringin' a post back from the archives........nice.

Yes.....I have been there. It's like a deer petting zoo down there. How many deer are in that park? :!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Theres a large family of about 10 that I see crossing the river in the mornings and afternoons. Get there before sunrise and you'll see a few coyotes running around the parking lot.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone been down to check the river. Haven't heard the rock is fish able yet and normally chag is a few days behind it


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I checked out Rogers RD in the North Chagrin and Daniels Park. If we don't get a lot of rain from the system tonight or tomorrow it should be fishable. Still stained but the levels are fishable.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

flyphisherman said:


> Bringin' a post back from the archives........nice.
> 
> Yes.....I have been there. It's like a deer petting zoo down there. How many deer are in that park? :!


Who would of done such a thing? Got all the rubes and rubberneckers worked up lol...Deer are just rats with long legs and antlers.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Anyone been down to check the river. Haven't heard the rock is fish able yet and normally chag is a few days behind it



Rock fished today got quite a few today down low water was perfect, good flow and stained but they were biting, chagrin should fish tomorrow or sat as long as we don't get a lot rain


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone put eyes on either river this morning? Pouring here in akron. Didn't wanna make drive for nothing


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Not to bad lookin. Bout a foot visibility. Flow not bad.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I fished it yesterday. Good flow and about a foot of visibility then. Probably much better today. I live in chagrin falls and we haven't gotten a single drop of rain last night or today


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Are we talking the chag?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cuz someone posted about the rock before I posted and I asked either river. Getting stuff ready now


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Chagrin yes


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

Not raining up North I'm in Concord/mentor area and nothing


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished the chagrin for about 4 hrs this morning. Not a thing. Jumped over to the rock which I don't normally do and went 2 for 3. Both 17" skippers. Also got about 15-20 suckers. Both steelhead I got were on jigs n maggots. I had suckers that were actually hitting Cleos which I've never seen before. # 3 steelhead hit a spoon but threw it mid air. Decent day better to come.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Fished up from Daniel's Park, walked quite a ways. Only hooked/landed one fish. Saw nothing else. Talked to a few people and nobody caught any and every one they talked to was skunked too. Water had maybe 12 inches visibility with glasses on. Flow was nice, slightly high. Been hearing bad reports on the steelhead fishing from here into PA.. Gonna try Conneautte next if it ever comes down.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Fish for about 3hrs with eggs kinda high for my spot. O-0


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

fished for about 3 hours yesterday evening went 0 for 3. one swing and a miss one threw the jig and one break off at knot. you never know because on some days I get all three. but was still good to get out and my new waders were great.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fishing was mediocre between Friday and Sunday. There were hitting large swung flies in some of the spring runs between the mouth and the north reservation. We had about a dozen, but strange that all were bucks.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Any one ever fish the Pleasant Valley Park? I went to check it out and there were about 4 or 5 cars there but when I walked the entire river access did not see anyone fishing.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

That section of park isn't very good water. As soon as the water starts turning into good steelhead water, you run into private land and they ARE NOT FOND OF TRESPASSERS! the lady upstream, south, chases people on her horse with a shotgun, and the houses downstream just prefer to call the police. Found out the hard way both times.....not worth it to me


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

musclebeach22 said:


> That section of park isn't very good water. As soon as the water starts turning into good steelhead water, you run into private land and they ARE NOT FOND OF TRESPASSERS! the lady upstream, south, chases people on her horse with a shotgun, and the houses downstream just prefer to call the police. Found out the hard way both times.....not worth it to me


Holy crap Donnie that's some wild wild west type stuff lol


----------



## lmope (Sep 21, 2013)

musclebeach22 said:


> That section of park isn't very good water. As soon as the water starts turning into good steelhead water, you run into private land and they ARE NOT FOND OF TRESPASSERS! the lady upstream, south, chases people on her horse with a shotgun, and the houses downstream just prefer to call the police. Found out the hard way both times.....not worth it to me


I'm pretty new to Ohio and that's very different from what I am use to. Doesn't Ohio have anything to protect the fishermen from harassment? 

In Michigan if you are fishing a public stream you can walk on the bank to avoid hazards you can't wade through. If someone were to call the police on you for this it is possible they could get a ticket.

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing-2014/angler-rights-on-public-streams/


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

In ohio the landowner owns the river bottom. If you are not within a park or on other public land, you are probably trespassing and there are plenty of landowners around that aren't shy about letting you know. Just remember that just because you are in the river doesn't mean that you aren't trespassing. I like the michigan laws much better myself...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes land owners own the river bottom here in Ohio. That is why it's important to know what's public and what private. To me it's stupid. In Minnesota as long as u accessed the river via public land u were free to wade where ever you wanted as long as u stayed in the river and didn't go up on the bank. And that's how I think it should be. That's the issue on the rivers here there is so much more private land than public and that's why it is shoulder to shoulder sometimes..


----------

